# Binks Super Bee Parts Diagram Needed



## sgklee (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello All,
I am trying to find a complete parts diagram for my old Binks Super Bee paint sprayer. Would also like to find a picture of one in brand new condition. I have not been able to find one anywhere. Any help locating this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, Sgklee.:thumbup:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Have you tried contacting Binks directly? Or looking for it on their web-site? They have a lot of literature available online.

http://www.binks.com/default.aspx


----------



## sgklee (Feb 7, 2008)

Binks was the first place I went. Everything on their site says "Obsolete". I called them and they said they didn't have those diagrams available anymore. I would like to fully restore this sprayer if I am able. Any other ideas appreciated. Thanks, Sgklee.


----------



## Midwest Pump (Feb 16, 2008)

*Binks information and parts...*

Skglee - Call us - Midwest Pump Exchange - 
1-800 313-4468 . We can supply you with both manuals and 
parts for Superbees.-- We specialize in them !


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

skglee or sister's and brother's
I had two of those.also had a humdinger.
I gave the manual to guy who bought them,but i found my binks super bee vhs video titeld super bee it's use and care 13:33 ,1979.
also found two other tapes by binks from 12/1984,51:00 searching for quality and 8/15/86,16:30 comparison of spray painting methods.they can be yours for s/h cost plus a couple cases of beer.arty:
reply quck or they will go to ebay:laughing:


----------



## rtm (May 21, 2008)

*ibsocal*

Hi, Do you still have the manual, videos on the Bincks Super Bee Paint
Sprayer or know someone who does? If so, I would be interested in
getting them from you. Thanks


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

I forgot about them tapes.still got them @ 10 bucks ea. + what ever s/h cost from san diego.


----------



## solarwiz (Jun 7, 2008)

I am interested in the tapes & manual ibsocal if you still have them and no one else took them, thanks! I'll watch for a reply ... or email me

solarwiz


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

solarwiz said:


> I am interested in the tapes & manual ibsocal if you still have them and no one else took them, thanks! I'll watch for a reply ... or email me
> 
> solarwiz


:thumbsup: I still got them vintage tapes but no manual.


----------



## solarwiz (Jun 7, 2008)

ibsocal said:


> :thumbsup: I still got them vintage tapes but no manual.


If they are instruction tapes I'll be happy to take them off your hands, let me know how ... Paypal? I just got a superbee and want to get it up and running. Thanks!


----------



## solarwiz (Jun 7, 2008)

ibsocal ... you still out there? I am interested in those tapes.


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

Paypal works for me.send PM with zip code to get price for delivery,sorry about the delay.


----------



## solarwiz (Jun 7, 2008)

ibsocal said:


> Paypal works for me.send PM with zip code to get price for delivery,sorry about the delay.


I don't see any way to PM you on this board. My zip code is V2G2A3 (B.C. Canada)


----------



## Soloplayer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Binks Super Bee*

Does anyone know if a Binks Super Bee has a fuse ? My machine has just stopped makes no noise. I checked the on/off switch it is good. 

Thanks


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

1. Cut off power cord.
2. Attach 50' Chain.
3. Use for boat anchor.

I used to have one of those beasts and spent the last hour looking for the manual but couldnt find it.


----------



## Soloplayer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Airless*

Does anyone have experience with the Air-Assisted airless from Graco, specifically the 390.

I have to spray pigmented lacquer and thought it would be better to use than a HVLP.


Thanks


----------



## miles60 (Apr 6, 2010)

sgklee said:


> Binks was the first place I went. Everything on their site says "Obsolete". I called them and they said they didn't have those diagrams available anymore. I would like to fully restore this sprayer if I am able. Any other ideas appreciated. Thanks, Sgklee.


 I have the diagrams, manuals and parts for SuperBees. I can repair it for you or just send you the parts. Get in touch @ 800.924.4301


----------



## laszlo1884 (Apr 7, 2010)

Soloplayer said:


> Does anyone know if a Binks Super Bee has a fuse ? My machine has just stopped makes no noise. I checked the on/off switch it is good.
> 
> Thanks


There is no fuse in the control box.
Take the bolts off the cover plate and look inside the box you will see that the connections are poorly designed and corroded.
I just bypassed the switch, removed the bus panel and have the sprayer turned on and off by plugging or unplugging the cord.


----------



## waterboy1971 (Nov 4, 2013)

*super bee parts list*

http://www.binks.com/Portals/0/repository/77-2176r-11.pdf


----------

